# PC952 question



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the 952-1 and 952-2? Is it just the finish? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't really know, but I have a 952-2 and have had problems with it. If you are planning on a new purchase of the -2 I could pass along my experiences if you like.


----------

